# Tecumseh Snowblower



## Ruebrick (Oct 11, 2004)

Hello everyone. I'm having trouble with my Tecumseh 4-cycle engine. I'm looking for a schematic or manual which shows the carburetor and throttle system. The model is M-71-52538-5, serial No. 501973 - 6022. Anyone have anything? It would be much appreciated.


----------



## snoman (Feb 13, 2004)

Ruebrick
That doesn't sound like a good Tecumseh number to me....maybe that's off the machine itself. The number should be on the starter housing. If you have it check out this site, http://www.cpdonline.com/692509.pdf

snoman


----------

